# Suche "alte" Font



## suid (11. April 2002)

aloha, 

ich suche verzweifelt schriften die früher auf plakaten verwendet wurden ( 30 - 70 jahre).

diese "halb" serifen schriften die überall verwendet wurden.
(hab mal in google nach wurstbude gesucht  )










und noch eine die *etwas* altdeutsch wirkt, 
wie z.b. die hier


----------



## Muttiknutscher (11. April 2002)

Schau mal auf http://www.fontasy.de nach die haben so was bestimmt ...

mfg Mk


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

http://www.fontsresource.de/fonts30.htm


----------



## suid (11. April 2002)

auf die idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, aber nach 3 stunden suche ist mir ernsthaft die lust vergangen.

trotzdem danke 

^^ das bezieht sich auf das posting von Muttiknutscher


edit: danke hochi


----------

